# squidder challenge part 2 "the gratitude"



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks guys for all the feedback on the other thread. Loaded with 25# on the om12 light I practiced a little and went fishing monday. SE wind 6 and 1.5 large srimps and I didnt birdnest once. the cliker is awsome and drag good and strong. I managed to catch a 37" bonnethead and a 30" channel bass and lost one on some jetty rocks at high tide so I have no clue but it was strong and fast. I couldnt turn it and a 5/0 circle hook didnt hold. must not have been big enough to geta good purchase so I went to 9/0 and am staying in that range. Anyway I bought some ande 20# and now that I feel like I have a little more control I am gonna try it. Btw, real world? east wind, 6 bait 25# line... I was getting anywhere from 60 to 90 yds most times in the 60 yd range with the wind in my face( but not even one overrun I couldnt remedy while the weight was in the air ) how is that and what would a good goal be? Either way I reallly am glad I went to the effort to learn this reel. More so I appreciate all your generous, experiential, reel world advice!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SCSC,

Where in SC are you located?? 

Tommy


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

You mentioned in the other thread that you used pen oil. Is that the stuff that comes with some reels (labelled "lube") or is it the stuff you buy separately made by the X-1R racing people in daytona (http://x1r.com/penn_home.htm)? 


I have both, but just wondering. I'm much more savvy to using something actually intended for reels than an oil for tank turrets  that might mess stuff up more than just slowing it down.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Tommy said:


> SCSC,
> 
> Where in SC are you located??
> 
> Tommy


 greenville, sc


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

yogai said:


> You mentioned in the other thread that you used pen oil. Is that the stuff that comes with some reels (labelled "lube") or is it the stuff you buy separately made by the X-1R racing people in daytona (http://x1r.com/penn_home.htm)?
> 
> 
> I have both, but just wondering. I'm much more savvy to using something actually intended for reels than an oil for tank turrets  that might mess stuff up more than just slowing it down.


 the regular blue tube of penn reel lube. like a realy thick dark amber oil. it really calmed down after a half day of casting. I guess the red rocket fuel got worn into the oil...like to try the synthetics, looks interesting.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

hi scsc,
i live just up the road in asheville, if you have a place to practice, i will be glad to come down and help you one saturday (the wife will probably take the jeep, she does love to shop greenville) to learn the conventional way.
charlie


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

big brother said:


> hi scsc,
> i live just up the road in asheville, if you have a place to practice, i will be glad to come down and help you one saturday (the wife will probably take the jeep, she does love to shop greenville) to learn the conventional way.
> charlie


 Charlie, you have a deal! I live just north of greenville in the travelers rest area, kinda. I work on some saturdays, mostly am early pm though. I have a public lake nearby that is usually very populated with picnickers and bank fisherman that is a very good place to cast imo anyway. kindof a park with a rangers office and all. And it is on the way to gville. Let me know what to do for your time. Might even take some shark steaks if you are interested in a little grilling. hospitable enough fritz


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SCSC,

Listen to Big Brother. He taught me to throw a conventional.

If he could get it through this hard head.....lol

Tommy


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

If that doesn't work out I could meet you at Jocassee on a weekend day or two til you get straightened out. I don't tournament cast but I can hang one out there far enough. Jocassee is a pretty good spot to practice as it is deep enough that you don't loose sinkers. You do need to find a vacant area though. That can be a challenge on summer weekends. The banks are very steep there, so flat areas are at a premium on busy weekends.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

sinker man said:


> If that doesn't work out I could meet you at Jocassee on a weekend day or two til you get straightened out. I don't tournament cast but I can hang one out there far enough. Jocassee is a pretty good spot to practice as it is deep enough that you don't loose sinkers. You do need to find a vacant area though. That can be a challenge on summer weekends. The banks are very steep there, so flat areas are at a premium on busy weekends.


 thanks S M . Might just do it. I have been looking at the breakaway sight and they have a good example of otg and pendulam casting. Might just skip to the pendulam cast That guys timing looks pretty good. Only thing is he never gets his feet off the ground Lets me know just waht a casting ametuer I really am. I made 90ish yds about 3 hrs before I saw the vid. and laughed. If I can get a chance to get it I am sure I can cast better/longer more effectively. It kills me to see a nice looking break or shaols way out there and I am only halfway there.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SCSC,

Do yourself a huge favor. Learn the ground cast before the pendulum. The finish is the same and it is much easier to get the basics down if you are not trying to time the hit on a moving lead.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

thanks bro,
that was going to be the first thing out of my mouth. 
charlie


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Good idea offering to help SCSC with his casting. I casted with him this week and he needs all the help he can get. 

Just kidding, he can put it out there when he wants to...He's got me beat so far. (Fritz-watch your back though!)


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

hey Tony. All the help i can get?! whats up with that man... funny seeing you here 


Alright, I worked on the ogt cast as per given advice(thanks guys) and got my personal best at 107 paced off yds with 4 oz. Long paced so as not to cheat myself. Putting it where I want it is a whole different story. Although it did go in the general direction about 20 yds off. Feels good because you get your whole body into it. Sent it right over some power lines that I have never crossed. They were a boundery.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

scsurfcaster, how does 5 and 6 oz feel on that OM12L? Will it handle them by theirselves on a hard throw? AL


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

S M, I have been throwing 4 to get used to it. One place i throw is kinda tall grassy so it is hard to ogt so I practice pendulam and am just starting to feel like I am getting the rod to load. I threw what I paced at 115yds last night. I am gonna go up to 5 as soon as I get some. I am about 40 yds off of a house right now so it makes me nervous because I am a little out of control right now. I know the overhead cast I was doing handled 6 and bait well but that isnt exactly using the rod to its potential. we shall see... need to get to the beach now that I am getting a little bit more distance. the shoals ahahahah...


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't knock the 6 and overhead as it is capable of making you wonder if your squidder is half empty or half full. It is a much safer cast for those around you than either the OTG or Pendulum. At some point you ought to practice it. Some places are too crowded for the pendulum especially. It seems like you would want to get good at the overhead cast first as it is probably the easiest to nail down and you are no where near reaching its limit. Then if you want to see if you can get a few more yards learn the OTG once you learn that it will be a lot easier to nail down the pendulum. There are ways of cutting grass that are better than others also but as long as you get an area cleaned off I won't specify how on that one. What you really need to do is get with me or Charlie first . Then you could start over without a few misconceptions that are holding you back. The thing most beginners don't understand is that a 100 yard cast is just a lob for a squiidder and a 10' rod with 6 oz. It is actually easier to put just a litttle power into it for 150 yds. or so. With 4 oz your spool isn't gonna have the inertia pulling on it to make the spool spin up as fast as the rod you are using probably wants it to. A small reel with a little less spool weight would probably be easier to cast with light weights.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

S M, so what you are saying is that I would be better of with, say, a 6500 or 5500 for thowing 3 or 4 and bait? I have noticed that it is hard to feel the rod loading very much with 4 but then again If I showed a vid of me casting it would show some weird body motions I rode past a driving range and when I saw their range markers I kinda freaked out because I am casting further than I think, I think. I know I need to get with one of you guys to get some guidance. My prob is that right now time is short and it is hard to plan ahead, work, fam, etc... And if I do get some time I am impulsive and have to go fishing. Unfortunately my penchant is for salt water on the beach and no less. It really has gotten bad but apparently I am being accused of having"fish majic" cause i do catch fish and my rigs dont come unglued, so far. I am proud of my snell and no name on 125# leader. This is the most fun I have had with fishing in my life. Heavy mono, wire, perfect knots, big circle hooks of ancient design and aesthetic perfection, perfect powerful long casts into an east wind, leaning back and waiting for the bait to come to life with absolute intention of escape ,working a big(to my world so far) fish through the dynamic currents of the surf with its organic rhythm... I could go on forever with this high sounding stuff but it is honest.Here I suppose that is more common than in some other places. knock on wood. Anyway dont think I am taking your generous offers lightly, I AM NOT! I am just having trouble with time and self control. If your patience wears thin remember that you love to fish too so far my best overall is a 37" 17# bonnethead shark but I am working on it. thanks S M and congrats Tommy


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Well understood, Really the thing that made me want to help you most is remembering burn't thumbs and buying 2lbs of line one summer. Backlashes and respooling line take away from your time replacing good times with not so good times. The distance thing is not nearly so important as we tend to make it.
As for the smaller reels that work better with 3-4 oz.: some are penn squidder jr, penn 970, diawa sl20sh diawa penn 525 as well as the ABU's mentioned along with the 7000 & 7500 & newell 220 and 229.


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

scsurfcaster said:


> S M, so what you are saying is that I would be better of with, say, a 6500 or 5500 for thowing 3 or 4 and bait? I have noticed that it is hard to feel the rod loading very much with 4 but then again If I showed a vid of me casting it would show some weird body motions I rode past a driving range and when I saw their range markers I kinda freaked out because I am casting further than I think, I think. I know I need to get with one of you guys to get some guidance. My prob is that right now time is short and it is hard to plan ahead, work, fam, etc... And if I do get some time I am impulsive and have to go fishing. Unfortunately my penchant is for salt water on the beach and no less. It really has gotten bad but apparently I am being accused of having"fish majic" cause i do catch fish and my rigs dont come unglued, so far. I am proud of my snell and no name on 125# leader. This is the most fun I have had with fishing in my life. Heavy mono, wire, perfect knots, big circle hooks of ancient design and aesthetic perfection, perfect powerful long casts into an east wind, leaning back and waiting for the bait to come to life with absolute intention of escape ,working a big(to my world so far) fish through the dynamic currents of the surf with its organic rhythm... I could go on forever with this high sounding stuff but it is honest.Here I suppose that is more common than in some other places. knock on wood. Anyway dont think I am taking your generous offers lightly, I AM NOT! I am just having trouble with time and self control. If your patience wears thin remember that you love to fish too so far my best overall is a 37" 17# bonnethead shark but I am working on it. thanks S M and congrats Tommy



Whoa Fritz - waxing poetic are we??? Nice post man. Makes me want to go fishing...


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

hey tony, thanks for the compliment. spooled up the penn with glow in the dark ande, gonna giv it a shot!


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool, let me know how it goes. You still going to Folly? Don't use all those Mustads...I still want mine


----------

